# I Am Alive: Ubisoft schließt PC-Version aufgrund der Raubkopier-Problematik nahezu aus



## MichaelBonke (23. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *I Am Alive: Ubisoft schließt PC-Version aufgrund der Raubkopier-Problematik nahezu aus * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: I Am Alive: Ubisoft schließt PC-Version aufgrund der Raubkopier-Problematik nahezu aus


----------



## Raidernet (23. November 2011)

Das Spiel sieht so dermaßen schlecht aus, mir ist das egal wofür es kommt!


----------



## Khaos (23. November 2011)

Ubisoft und die Raubkopierer. Immer und immer wieder das selbe Lied. x) 

Würden sie vielleicht mal bessere Spiele produzieren und ihren DRM entschärfen, würden sie vielleicht auch mehr absetzen. 
Aber daran glaube ich nicht mehr. Den Ubisoft-Leuten sitzt dahingend etwas quer im Kopf.


----------



## docsnyder08 (23. November 2011)

Wenn der "tolle" Ubisoft Launcher seinen Zweck anscheinend nicht erfüllt, sollen sie den für die ehrlichen Käufer auch gefälligst abschaffen.
Dann kaufen auch wieder mehr Leute ihre Produkte - vorausgesetzt Qualität und Umfang des Spiels sind in Ordnung. Aber Raubkopien sind ja immer das letzte Argument, wenn einem sonst nichts mehr einfällt.


----------



## JoeBold (23. November 2011)

Das vorgeschobene Warum kennen wir ja alle schon nur gut genug. Das aber etwas sinnvolles dagegen getan wird, das komt den Entwicklern und Publishern nicht in den Sinn.

Wie auch immer, das Siel sieht jetzt nicht sehr dolle aus, also habe ich kaum ein Problem damit, dass es nur für den stupiden Manstreamgamer zr Verfügung stellt wird, der auf jede PR-Werbetrommel rein fällt.

Ich habe vielmehr ein Problem damit, das Spiele wie Kill Zone, oder Uncharted nie den Weg auf den PC finden werden, wel zum einen wegen dieser negativen Grundeinstellung dem PC gegenüber und der Tatsache das es Dauerexklusivtitel sind und bleiben werden. Soetwas kotzt mich an!


----------



## FraXerDS3 (23. November 2011)

Naja, eigentlich haben sie ja Recht.. ^^


----------



## rafaeolo (23. November 2011)

Hm bei anno lohnt sich ne PC only entwicklung und bei I AM ALAIVe net. Hört sich eher so an als ob das spiel so schlecht wird, dass es sich nur Konsolenspieler kaufen und PC spieler es sich maximal runterladen würden. Spricht eher nicht fürs Spiel.


----------



## major-tom4 (23. November 2011)

Ob's fuer den PC kommt oder nicht ist mir sowas von egal. Produkte von Ubisoft, deren Kopierschutzwahn schon krankhafte Dimensionen annimmt, kommen ohnehin nicht auf meinen Rechner.


----------



## Spaark (23. November 2011)

Genau der böse PC. Auf den Konsolen gibt es sowas natürlich nicht *hust*


----------



## Draikore (23. November 2011)

Ich würde fast mal behaupten, ist es auch deswegen, weil man heut zu tage nicht mehr auf die Entwickler vertrauen kann, da man nie was ob das Spiel jetzt wirklich gut ist oder nicht trotz Videos und blablabla.

Sie laden und zocken erst und entscheiden dann ob es das Wert ist es sich zu kaufen.

Ich schätze auch mal viele gehen nach dem Prinzip, wieso soll ich mir ein SP Spiel für 55 € kaufen, wenn ich bei anderen mehr bekomme und dann noch ein MP dabei ist.

Sprich sie laden, cracken und spielen SP spiele, doch ist ein MP dabei wird dieser auch iwie getestet und dann erst wird entschieden ob es man sich kauft.

Naja bei den heutigen Verhältnissen ist das auch kein großes Wunder, das die Leute sich nicht jeden scheiß mehr kaufen und dann zu solchem Möglichkeiten greifen.

Selbst Schuld würde ich mal behaupten UbiShit.


----------



## Tilli (23. November 2011)

Spaark schrieb:


> Genau der böse PC. Auf den Konsolen gibt es sowas natürlich nicht *hust*


 

lies das nächste mal bevor du irgenwelche kommentare schreibst erstmal den post durch. da steht, dass es auf dem pc zu viel raubkopiererei gibt, ich seh nirgend das wort ausschließlich.


----------



## Marquis-von-Posa (23. November 2011)

Das ist ja mal wieder klasse erst wird man 3 Jahre lang darüber im unklaren gelassen ob das Spiel kommt und wenn ja in welcher Form es kommt und jetzt wo anscheinend geklärt ist das, dass Spiel wirklich erscheint, heist es dann das die PC Spieler mal wieder nicht bedacht werden. 
Aber mittlerweile ist man es als PC Spieler ja gewohnt sich als Spieler zweiter Klasse fühlen zu müssen, denn entweder erscheint ein Spiel garnicht auf dem PC weil man im Vorfeld schon abscätzen kann das es sich nicht rentiert oder man bekommt einen grauenhaften Konsolen Port bei dem irgendwelche gestressten Entwickler in viel zu kurzer Zeit Versuchen Konsolen Spielmechaniken auf den PC zu übertragen. 

Ich empfinde es als nicht nachvollziehbar das der PC in letzter Zeit so sehr vernachlässig wird nur weil man mit PC Spielen nicht so viel Geld wie mit Konsolen Spielen verdinen kann, schließlich heist das ja nicht das man mit ihnen keine Gewinne macht, die Gewinne sind halt meistens einfach nur ein bisschen niedriger.


----------



## Hannibal89 (23. November 2011)

Wenn ein Produkt eine ordentliche Qualität abliefert wird es auch gekauft. Aber was in letzter Zeit von den Publisher auf den Markt gebracht wurde hat mit Qualität nichts zu tun. Die Kunden werden mit unfertigen Spielen, angeblicher Spyware, unterirdischen Kopierschutzsystem und oft genug nur Mittelmaß abgefertigt. Es gibt Gründe warum ein bspw. Golf mehr kostet als ein Polo (Qualität, Platzangebot, Motorisierung etc.), bei PC-Spielen wird sowas jedoch vollkommen außer acht gelassen und selbst minderwertige Ware zu horrenden Preisen verkauft. 
Und nun wundern sich die Publisher, dass diese Spiele nicht gekauft werden. Was habe ich mich damals über den Kauf von Gothic III oder Söldner geärgert und da gab es dann auch schlussendlich Konsequenzen (Jowood --> Nordic Games). Und so wird es weitergehen, wenn die Publisher nicht endlich mal ihre Fehler einsehen!


----------



## N7ghty (23. November 2011)

Wieso Raubkopierer? Ubisoft hat doch n tollen Kopierschutz, damit ist raubkopieren ja nicht möglich. *HUST*


----------



## Sumpfling (23. November 2011)

Pah, dann kopier ich es eben für meine Xbox.


----------



## LostHero (23. November 2011)

Natürlich sind wiedermal die Raubkopierer schuld *trollface*....
Und nicht etwa der höhere Profit  pro Datenträger den sie bei Consolen erzielen, von den niederigeren Entwicklungskosten als für PC Plattformen mal ganz zu schweigen.
Aber von Ubisoft erwarte ich auch nix anderes. Von denen kaufe und spiele ich seit dem Ubilauncher-"Skandal" eh aus prinzip nix mehr.


----------



## Wamboland (23. November 2011)

Sieht man ja auf Steam das sich Skyrim auf dem PC nicht verkauft und nur Raubkopierer PCs benutzen 

Sicherlich gibt es viele die sich die Spiele illegal besorgen, aber wirklich gute Spiele verkaufen sich auch auf dem PC sehr gut. 

Zudem muss man nur mal auf die ganzen Seiten gehen, da gibt es immer alle Versionen eines Spiels. Wenn am PC mehr gesaugt wird vielleicht weil man nix umbauen muss und PC User sich mehr mit der Technik beschäftigen (nicht alle, aber ihr wisst was ich meine) als Kosolenspieler. Die wollen das Ding einlegen und zocken.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. November 2011)

Der Grund, warum Leute ihre PC Spiele nicht mehr kaufen, liegt doch an ihrem DRM. Ich hab Ubisoftspiele auch 3 Jahre lang komplett ignoriert.

Seit ihrem komischen Kopierschutz soll der Umsatz beim PC um 90% zurückgegangen sein: Opinion: Ubisoft, piracy, and the death of reason | PC Gamer

Und mir stinkt es langsam, wie die Hersteller uns PC Spieler darstellen. So als seien wir alle Verbrecher. Ich kann's einfach nicht mehr hören und möchte ihnen am liebsten zurufen: "Haltet endlich mal den Mund."
Es gibt genügend Leute, die liebend gerne eure Spiele kaufen würden, aber nicht mit dieser ganzen Immer-Online und DRM-Grütze.


----------



## ElKodo (23. November 2011)

scheiß news! hatte mich auf das spiel gefreut...

drecks ubisoft


----------



## Odin333 (23. November 2011)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Wieso Raubkopierer? Ubisoft hat doch n tollen Kopierschutz, damit ist raubkopieren ja nicht möglich. *HUST*


 
Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Allways on ist doch angeblich achso erfolgreich.
Ubisoft = Haufen Idioten


----------



## sonnywhite (23. November 2011)

ubischrott kommt mir eh nicht aufn rechner ;P
also wayne


----------



## pcblizzard (23. November 2011)

Ja klar UbiSoft, macht die Augen auf: auch auf den Konsolen werden Raubkopien gespielt und nicht nur auf den "bösen" PC! Einfach lächerlich diese Entscheidung, welche auch zeigt, das die (UbiSoft) keine Eier in der Hose hat, um die Wahrheit zu sagen (denn Raubkopien ist bestimmt nicht der einzige Grund)!


----------



## sonnywhite (23. November 2011)

ich geb auch keine 50 € für 4,5h spielspass aus...sorry aber so dicke hab ich es nicht.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (23. November 2011)

ubisoft hat mit den letzten 5  pc versionen eh nur verbuggte 1:1 portierungen abgeliefert 
die franzosen brauchen meinetwegen niewieder was für den PC entwickeln


----------



## stawacz (23. November 2011)

sonnywhite schrieb:


> ich geb auch keine 50 € für 4,5h spielspass aus...sorry aber so dicke hab ich es nicht.


 

stimmt die AC teile hab ich auch in 4-5 std durchgespielt,na und anno sowieso


----------



## devflash (23. November 2011)

rafaeolo schrieb:


> Hm bei anno lohnt sich ne PC only entwicklung und bei I AM ALAIVe net. Hört sich eher so an als ob das spiel so schlecht wird, dass es sich nur Konsolenspieler kaufen und PC spieler es sich maximal runterladen würden. Spricht eher nicht fürs Spiel.


 
Klingt für mich auch eher nach einem Spiel das ich mir maximal auf der Pyramide anschauen würde, oder UBISOFT will sich so langsam komplett vom PC verabschieden.


----------



## d00mfreak (23. November 2011)

Skyrim wurde ja praktisch auch so gut wie nicht verkauft, nur raubkopiert. Genauso wie BF3 und MW3

Na immerhin gut zu wissen. Ubi bietet schon seit mehreren Jahren nichts mehr, das auch  nachgeheulten Träne wert wäre...


----------



## Egersdorfer (23. November 2011)

Klar, bewusst zu lügen ist ja auch viel einfacher als die Wahrheit zu sagen.

Wer gibt schon gerne zu, dass sein Spiel minderwertig ist, sein Launcher eine Katastrophe, der zahlende Nutzer zu Tausenden verprellt.

DIe sollen mir mal erklären, wie Notch mit Minecraft über vier Millionen (In Zahlen: 4.000.000) "Einheiten" (wie nennt man das bei D/L-Spielen?) verkauft hat, wenn doch "alle nur raubkopieren auf dem PC".

Wie, wenn man Qualität abliefert, kaufen Leute das Produkt? Unerhört!


----------



## Tenograd (23. November 2011)

Leider wird auf dem Pc sehr, sehr viel Raubkopiert...ich finde,das ist sehr bedauerlich und ich gebe den Publishern recht, irgendwann lohnt es sich nicht mehr für den Pc Spiele zu publishen.
Auf dem PC verkaufen sich eben nicht gute Spiele gut sondern nur Blockbuster.
Der Preis muss um die 25€ liegen, damit ein Spiel sich dauerhaft gut  auf dem PC verkauft.

Irgendwann gibt es hält nur noch Blockbuster wie BF, Cod und F2Play Spiele...selbst Schuld PC Community...


----------



## cryer (23. November 2011)

Da fällt auch mir nur ein: haben die ubi softler nicht einen ach so tollen Kopierschutz, der eine Dauer-Internet-Anbindung benötigt, auch für Singleplayer-Spiele und damit Raubkopien unmöglich macht?
Man kann hier nur den Kop schütteln. Ein Unternehmen, welches sich ernsthaft fragt, ob die Spieler nur jammern, weil ein Spiel nicht für den PC erscheint oder ob sie es alle kaufen würden... Mimimi in Reinkultur. 
Da kann man gleich sagen: uns gehen die paar PC Nerds am Allerwertesten vorbei, die Umsatzzahlen anderer Spiele sind für den PC ein Reinfall (weil es eben doch noch Menschen gibt, die für ein Singleplayer-Spiel nicht dauerhaft mit dem Internet verbunden sein wollen und diese Form der Käufergängelung nicht mit machen.)
Verstehen muss man sowas also nicht. Erst investiert man in einen sicher nicht billigen Schutzmechanismus und dann erfindet man quasi den besten Schutz: das Spiel kommt nicht für den PC 

Ubisoft will also das Geld von PC Spielern nicht mehr, denn 50.000 Käufer sind schlicht zu wenig


----------



## cryer (23. November 2011)

Tenograd schrieb:


> Leider wird auf dem Pc sehr, sehr viel Raubkopiert...ich finde,das ist sehr bedauerlich und ich gebe den Publishern recht, irgendwann lohnt es sich nicht mehr für den Pc Spiele zu publishen.
> Auf dem PC verkaufen sich eben nicht gute Spiele gut sondern nur Blockbuster.
> Der Preis muss um die 25€ liegen, damit ein Spiel sich dauerhaft gut auf dem PC verkauft.
> 
> Irgendwann gibt es hält nur noch Blockbuster wie BF, Cod und F2Play Spiele...selbst Schuld PC Community...


 
Konnte es leider nicht mehr in mein oberes Posting schreiben: wie werden Spiele zu Blockbustern? Wo siehst du da die Grenze? Sind Spieleserien erfolgreich, weil sie von Anfang an Blockbuster waren? Und dass auf dem PC raubkopiert wird, bestreitet sicher niemand. Aber wann lohnt sich eine Umsetzung? Und wurden die letzten ubi Titel trotz ubi-Launcher so häufig raubkopiert wie die Blockbuster ?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (23. November 2011)

ach ubisoft kann nicht programmieren Anno 2070 gurkt bei mir mit nur 60% gpu usage auf 40fps rum reicht zwar weil ich das übelste biest hier stehen hab aber da wär viel mehr fps drin 
die habens einfach nicht drauf die sollen mal bei ihrer konsole bleiben


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. November 2011)

Tenograd schrieb:


> Leider wird auf dem Pc sehr, sehr viel Raubkopiert...ich finde,das ist sehr bedauerlich und ich gebe den Publishern recht, irgendwann lohnt es sich nicht mehr für den Pc Spiele zu publishen.
> Auf dem PC verkaufen sich eben nicht gute Spiele gut sondern nur Blockbuster.
> Der Preis muss um die 25€ liegen, damit ein Spiel sich dauerhaft gut  auf dem PC verkauft.
> 
> Irgendwann gibt es hält nur noch Blockbuster wie BF, Cod und F2Play Spiele...selbst Schuld PC Community...


 
Ist es nicht eher umgekehrt? Mittlerweile verkaufen sich nicht selten Indiespiele besser als Spiele von großen Publishern.


----------



## mimc1 (23. November 2011)

Wen das Spiel Scheiße ist verkauft sich das nartürlich nicht sehr gut. Gute Spiele - Gute Verkaufszahlen ganz einfach.


----------



## krovvy (23. November 2011)

Hört sich so an, als würde dieses Spiel eh nichts werden.


----------



## Luuux (23. November 2011)

Vielen Dank, scheiß Dauerraubkopierer! Wegen euch kommen demnächst bestimmt imemr weniger Spiele überhaupt auf den PC...


----------



## HMCpretender (23. November 2011)

Man könnte stattdessen auch sagen: "der Markt für überteuerte, DRM-verseuchte und lieblose Konsolenportierungen auf dem PC ist recht klein."

Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## candymanXXL (23. November 2011)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Skyrim wurde ja praktisch auch so gut wie nicht verkauft, nur raubkopiert. Genauso wie BF3 und MW3
> 
> Na immerhin gut zu wissen. Ubi bietet schon seit mehreren Jahren nichts mehr, das auch  nachgeheulten Träne wert wäre...



Für diejenigen, die Deine Ausführung nicht verstehen, mal andersrum!

Bethesda gab am Abend in einer Pressemitteilung erste Zahlen zum Rollenspiel-Knaller The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim bekannt. 
Insgesamt sieben Millionen Einheiten wurden weltweit für PC, Xbox 360 und PlayStation 3 ausgeliefert.
Davon wurden alleine in den ersten 48 Stunden sagenhafte 3,5 Millionen  Exemplare verkauft. 
Zum Vergleich mit zwei anderen Top-Spielen, die in  diesen Tagen für zahlreiche Spielstunden bei den Fans sorgen: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 verkaufte sich am ersten Tag über 6,5 Millionen Mal und Battlefield 3 schaffte 5 Millionen in der ersten Woche.
Und wie wir erst kürzlich berichteten, stellte Skyrim sogar einen  Steam-Rekord auf: Steam verzeichnete in den ersten 24 Stunden nach der  Veröffentlichung mehr als 280.000 Spieler gleichzeitig.

Quelle: gamona.de Sebastian Jäger, 17. November 2011


----------



## hermano (23. November 2011)

Ich will auch Konsolenspiele für PC konvertieren, wenn diese 12 Leute in 3 Monate soviel verdienen, dass nicht mal 50.000 verkaufte Exemplare sich rentieren. Vor allem wenn so oft ein Murks-job ohne Kritik vom Publisher abgesegnet wird, bräuchte ich nicht einmal eine Ausbildung dafür. Mann rechne: {[(50000*€50) -50% Händleranteil pro Spiel] -50% Publisheranteil pro Spiel} /3Monate/12Leute= €17.361,11 im Monat pro Person

Ich würde für €5000 arbeiten und es würden sich schon ab 14400 Exemplare rentieren. ;P


----------



## hermano (23. November 2011)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Man könnte stattdessen auch sagen: "der Markt für überteuerte, DRM-verseuchte und lieblose Konsolenportierungen auf dem PC ist recht klein."
> 
> Und das ist auch gut so.


 
Ganz genau!! Thumbs up!


----------



## Deathknight888 (23. November 2011)

Klar! Konsolenspiele sind auch nicht von Raubkopieren betroffen


----------



## Lordex (23. November 2011)

Tilli schrieb:


> lies das nächste mal bevor du irgenwelche kommentare schreibst erstmal den post durch. da steht, dass es auf dem pc zu viel raubkopiererei gibt, ich seh nirgend das wort ausschließlich.


 
Und du informier Dich  besser bevor du rumtrollst! Denn auf den Konsolen ist es bei weitem nicht weniger kopiererei als aufn PC!


----------



## yammibiker (23. November 2011)

Ein Grund mehr, mir keine Konsole zuzulegen und Ubisoft zu meiden. Und wenn von schwachen Konsolenumsetzungen nichts verkauft wird, liegt das auch ganz sicher nicht an irgendwelchen Raubkopien..


----------



## Elbart (23. November 2011)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Sieht man ja auf Steam das sich Skyrim auf dem PC nicht verkauft und nur Raubkopierer PCs benutzen


Nur 300k Spieler in der ersten Woche, das ist unter Ubis Würde.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (23. November 2011)

Woran liegt es wohl das so viel raubkopiert wird? 
Vieleicht daran, dass die Konzerne den Kunden nurnoch mit halbfertigen Spielen verarschen? Die entweder nicht richtig laufen oder wo die hälfte des Spiels dann als DLC noch seperat verkauft wird? Oder an den "Kopierschutzmasnahmen", die nicht vorm kopieren schützen sondern nur den ehrlichen Kunden beschneiden und verärgern??
Und allein dieser Satz: "[...] Beschweren sich diese Leute aber nur, weil diese Version einfach nicht kommt, oder weil sie das Spiel auch wirklich spielen wollen?[...]".
Da fällt mir nur eins zu ein:
............................................________
....................................,.-'"...................``~.,
.............................,.-"..................................."-.,
.........................,/...............................................":,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:"........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(....."~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_...."~,_........"~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......"=,_......."-,_.......,.-~-,},.~";/....}
...........((.....*~_......."=-._......";,,./`..../"............../
...,,,___.\`~,......"~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-"
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`


----------



## SolitaryMan (23. November 2011)

Schlagzeile sollte wohl eher so lauten:
"Gamer schließt den Kauf von Ubisoft-Spielen aufgrund der Game-Launcher-Problematik vollständig aus!"


----------



## Sirius89 (23. November 2011)

HAHAHAH,ach komm Ubisoft.

Ihr habt doch den Knall nich gehört ey.


----------



## Jalpar (23. November 2011)

SolitaryMan schrieb:


> Schlagzeile sollte wohl eher so lauten:
> "Gamer schließt den Kauf von Ubisoft-Spielen aufgrund der Game-Launcher-Problematik vollständig aus!"



Die Schlagzeile gefällt mir besser! 

Ich muß sagen, mittlerweile fühle ich mich dadurch solche "Begründungen" von Publishern beleidigt. Und wer sich einmal die Verkaufs-Charts ansieht wird schnell feststellen: Wer ein qualitativ hochwertiges Spiel abliefert, hat mit Raubkopierern kaum Probleme (Bsp: The Witcher).

Aus diesem Grund habe ich Assassin Creed 1+2 nicht gekauft. Und auch AC 3 werde ich nicht kaufen.


----------



## xotoxic242 (23. November 2011)

Ja klar.Weil wir alle Raubkopierer sind.Die natürlich nicht trotzdem Millionen wenn nciht gar Milliarden Umsatz machen würden bei einem guten Spiel.
Drauf geschissen. Lieber gar kein Spiel als so ne halbherzig portierte Konsolenversion.


----------



## MisterSmith (23. November 2011)

Der Admin von der Deutschen Ubisoft-Seite antizipierte  dies wohl schon vor über 2 Jahren. 


MisterSmith schrieb:


> ...
> PS:Ich hoffe es erscheint auch  tatsächlich für PC, denn auf der deutschen Ubisoft-Webseite steht nur  für XBOX360 und PS3, falls ich nichts übersehen habe.
> Allerdings auf  der US-Seite existiert die PC-Version, also denke ich mal, das dies  hoffentlich nur ein Fehler der deutschen Seite ist.


http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-zu-artikeln-auf-www-pcgames-de/8046036-news-i-am-alive-i-am-alive-screenshots-zerstoererische-katastrophen-bilder-aufgetaucht.html#post8047919


----------



## weisauchnicht (23. November 2011)

An die Wand mit Stanislas oder wie der Hinterwäldler heißt der den Mist von sich gibt! Ich spende auch Kugeln für das Propaganda schandmaul!


Echt nicht wahr,das solche Laien für diese Firma sprechen dürfen!


----------



## Luckystar11 (23. November 2011)

Ubisoft, wer braucht das??? Far Cry 2 hatt mich im vergleich mal abgesehnen von der Grafik zu teil 1 enttäuscht.

Ich wünschte davon hätt ich eine kopie gehabt, dann hätt ich kein Geld dafür ausgegeben. Mit einer Kopie hätte man es ausführlich testen können, und wenns dann geilo gewesen wäre, hätt ich es gekauft. Schon allein wegen online zocken.

Und soweit ich das in verschiedenen Foren gelesen habe, machen viele das so. Das macht das Kopieren zwar nicht besser, aber man kauft auch nicht die Katze im Sack. Und was auch aussen vorgelassen wird, viele der Bösen kopierer Kaufen es sich dann auch wenns gut ist.

Hier auf PCGames.de gabs auch mal nen Artikel über Kino.To, ne studie die wohl belegt hatt das ein großer teil der damaligen user sich die Filme die erstem 10 - 15min reingezogen haben, und wenn er gut war, hamse den Browser geschlossen, und sind ins Kino gegangen. 

Ist das selbe in Grün. Stimmt die Qualität, wird man nicht von irgendwelchen DRM maßnahmen gequält (die Cracker meist innerhalb der ersten woche umgehen können), is das Game halbwegs fertig, wirds auch gekauft!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich denk mal ganz unrecht hab ich bei den ganzen nicht. Falls jemmand nen Kommentar dazu gibt, bitte nur ordentliche & vernünftige Antworten. Alles andere wäre blödsinn. THX

(Rechtschreibfehler vorbehalten  )


----------



## Irokese95 (23. November 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Und du informier Dich  besser bevor du rumtrollst! Denn auf den Konsolen ist es bei weitem nicht weniger kopiererei als aufn PC!


? Am PC gibt es die meisten Raubkopien bzw. da wird am meisten illegal runtergeladen. Informier du dich besser, bevor du andere belehren willst


----------



## Phatboy75 (24. November 2011)

Irokese95 schrieb:


> ? Am PC gibt es die meisten Raubkopien bzw. da wird am meisten illegal runtergeladen. Informier du dich besser, bevor du andere belehren willst



das stimmt vielleicht , aber wer ne gechipte xbox hat holt sich die spiele oft aus der videothek und brennt sie sich dann , denn das kann man so gut wie nicht nachweisen und die chance dabei erwischt zu werden ist praktisch bei null . oder meinst du , das das dann keine "raubkopien" sind , weil man ja 3€ am tag bezahlt hat ? die dunkelziffer auf den konsolen ist bei weiten höher als viele vielleicht annehmen .
denn sind wir mal ehrlich , an nen umbau kommt man mitlerweile dermassen leicht , das das auch keine hürde mehr ist .
aber glaube mir , das wird geschickt von den konsolenherstellern unter den teppich gekehrt , um selbst im besseren licht da zu stehen !!
denn ich glaube mal auf den meisten konsolen wird mindestens genau so viel kopiert , nur da jammert komischerweise keiner !!


----------



## Bonkic (24. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Der Grund, warum Leute ihre PC Spiele nicht mehr kaufen, liegt doch an ihrem DRM.



eher unwahrscheinlich.
the witcher 2 bspw ging ca. 1 mio. mal über die ladentheke, davon nur knapp 30.000 mal drm-frei bei gog.com. 
das sind nach adam riese gerade einmal 3%.

drm im allgemeinen kann also wohl nicht das problem sein. 
der restriktive ubisoft-mist aber vielleicht schon.



> Seit ihrem komischen Kopierschutz soll der Umsatz beim PC um 90% zurückgegangen sein: Opinion: Ubisoft, piracy, and the death of reason | PC Gamer



interessanter artikel, kannte ich gar nicht.
dummerweise taucht das pachter-zitat im fließtext der originalquelle überhaupt nicht auf, sondern steht irgendwo vollkommen zusammenhanglos am rande.
im vergleich zu _wann_ sind die ubi-pc-verkäufe angeblich um 90% zurückgegangen?

seit einführung des always-on-schutzes? 
das geht aus dem text überhaupt nicht hervor. 



> Und mir stinkt es langsam, wie die Hersteller uns PC Spieler darstellen. So als seien wir alle Verbrecher. Ich kann's einfach nicht mehr hören und möchte ihnen am liebsten zurufen:



die wortwahl des ubisoft-heinis grenzt in der tat an frechheit.


----------



## AWYN (24. November 2011)

Tja, und schon haben sie einen Käufer weniger. Die Konsolenversion wird mitunter beschissen aussehen und die Steuerung für ein Adventure, wo man jeden Winkel ausspähen möchte, viel zu rudimentär. Ich war sehr interessiert an diesem Spiel...


----------



## knarfe1000 (24. November 2011)

So eine Gurke lohnt ja noch nichtmal das Ziehen   


Im Ernst: Ubisoft ist in den letzten Jahren zur Riesenlachnummer mutiert. Das gesamte Management besteht offenbar aus Einzellern.


----------



## MrAss (24. November 2011)

Luckystar11 schrieb:


> Ubisoft, wer braucht das??? Far Cry 2 hatt mich im vergleich mal abgesehnen von der Grafik zu teil 1 enttäuscht.
> 
> Ich wünschte davon hätt ich eine kopie gehabt, dann hätt ich kein Geld dafür ausgegeben. Mit einer Kopie hätte man es ausführlich testen können, und wenns dann geilo gewesen wäre, hätt ich es gekauft. Schon allein wegen online zocken.
> 
> ...


 
Wegen solchen Idioten wie dir, müssen wir ehrlichen PCGamer auf gute Spiele verzichten, danke. 
Solche Typen wie du sind einfach nur assozial, geh erstmal selbst arbeiten, dann weißt du was es bedeutet wenn man viel Zeit und Arbeit in ein Projekt steckt, und man danach vom Raubkopierer nur verlacht wird, Spassten allesamt dieses Pack


----------



## Jalpar (24. November 2011)

MrAss schrieb:


> Wegen solchen Idioten wie dir, müssen wir ehrlichen PCGamer auf gute Spiele verzichten, danke.
> Solche Typen wie du sind einfach nur assozial, geh erstmal selbst arbeiten, dann weißt du was es bedeutet wenn man viel Zeit und Arbeit in ein Projekt steckt, und man danach vom Raubkopierer nur verlacht wird, Spassten allesamt dieses Pack



 Luckystar11 hat mit keinem Wort erwähnt, daß er ein Raubkopierer ist. Er hat lediglich geschrieben, daß er von FarCry 2 eine Kopie gehabt hätte. So wäre ihm eine Enttäuschung erspart geblieben. Möglicherweise habe ich aber etwas überlesen.

Nichts desto trotz denke ich, daß Du Dich mit Verbalinjurien ein wenig zurückhalten solltest. Das gilt übrigens auch für andere! Gehe also lieber "erstmal selbst arbeiten" ehe Du andere als Idioten beschimpfst!

Wer seinen Frust abladen will, sollte es dort tun, wo er hingehört. Du machst es Dir mit Deiner Argumentation nämlich genauso leicht wie Ubisoft. Sie ist ebenso undifferenziert und grenzwertig wie z. B. Dein Kommentar!


----------



## d00mfreak (24. November 2011)

MrAss schrieb:


> Wegen solchen Idioten wie dir, müssen wir ehrlichen PCGamer auf gute Spiele verzichten, danke.
> Solche Typen wie du sind einfach nur assozial, geh erstmal selbst arbeiten, dann weißt du was es bedeutet wenn man viel Zeit und Arbeit in ein Projekt steckt, und man danach vom Raubkopierer nur verlacht wird, Spassten allesamt dieses Pack


 
Komm mal runter. Zur Vergrätzung der PC-Spieler, und den damit sinkenden Umsätze, haben Publisher weit mehr beigetragen, als die ach so bösen Raubkopierer.

Dass ein kunden-melkender Publisher das kaum zugeben würde, sollte jedem klar sein. Aber dass das die Behauptung die Millionen-Absätze wie BF3, MW3 Skyrim (alle innerhalb der letzten 4 Wochen) nicht erklärt, bzw. dass diese Spiele allesamt dieser These widersprechen, sollte Ubi auch klar sein. Sogar Indie-Spiele wie Terraria und Minecraft haben mittlerweile höhere Absatzzahlen.

Und da sollte man als Ubi, die mit das für Kunden unhandlichste Kopierschutzsystem der Branche nutzen, rasch mal die Klappe halten, und sich über die Qualität ihrer Spiele Gedanken machen.

Dass Raubkopierer Schaden verursachen ist klar. Allerdings nur einen Bruchteil dessen, was oft angegeben wird. Die müssen mal davon loskommen, die kopieren Spiele als nicht verkauften Content zu sehen.


----------



## Luckystar11 (24. November 2011)

Dank an Jalpar & d00mfreak. Wenigstens 2 mit verstand.

Kurz nochmal. Far Cry 2 hab ich mir am 23.10.2008 um 18.59 im Saturn gekauft.

1201.9582711
Ubi.Far Cry 2                                 39,00 b

                    Total EUR                     39,00
                      Bar EUR                     40,00            
           Rueckgeld EUR                      -1,00
    incl. 19% Mwst (b)                           6,23
        Netto-Warenwert:                      32,77

Dann gibts auf den schein noch eine UST-ID-NR.: DE237597467

Und ganz unten: 74497 S089 101   72764  23.10.08  18:59

Woher ich das weiß, hab die Quittung noch.
ergo, hab ich es nicht kopiert, und gehöre nicht zu dieser Art Truppe die das macht.
Aber bei dem Game hätte ich es mir gewünscht, eine kopie gehabt zu haben. Weill so habe ich 39€ für etwas ausgegeben, was die sache nicht wert war. Die 39€ hätte ich auch für was sinnvolleres ausgeben können.

Und sein wir doch mal ehrlich, wer hatt nicht schonmal ein game gekauft das jauche ist, und sich dann gewünscht man hätte vorher schonmal in den vollen umfang reinschnuppern können ob es sich überhaupt lohnt. Und sich dann das game zulegt. Auch wegen Online Modus & Mods & DLC's, Add On's & Patches die mit ner Kopie bestimmt nicht lauffähig sind.

Ich will jetzt keine Raubkopierer in den Schutz nehmen, sondern nur die These aufstellen das nicht alle die soetwas machen den Publisher & Co. so schaden wie es dargestellt wird. Weill, wenn etwas gut ist, dann kaufen sie es auch.


@ Mrass oder besser Mr. Ass, du gehörst wahrscheinlich wie dein Username schon sagt zu der truppe Mensch die anderen das Leben nur so aus Spaß schwer machen. Nicht in der lage sind nachzudenken wenn sie etwas lesen und gleich auf alles losgehen was ihnen nicht passt, bzw. in den falschen hals bekommen.

Ich habe lediglich eine These aufgestellt basierend auf ein Artikel von PCGames über Kino.to.
Das es sich bei games wohl nich anderst verhält. Den Artikel findste ohne Probleme auf PCGames wenn du bei suchen kino.to eingibst. Aber zur sicherheit falls du es nicht finden solltest, wovon ich ausgehe Hier:

http://www.pcgames.de/Internet-Thema-34041/GNews/GfK-Studie-Kinoto-Nutzer-schaden-der-Filmindustrie-nicht-Ergebnisse-unter-Verschluss-834761/

Und bei den Rest mit verkaufszahlen, Qualität von Games usw. schließe ich mich d00mfreak voll an. Der da sagt: Guckt einfach ein Kommentar tiefer.


So, und jetzt hab ich keine lust mehr auf kindergarten quatsch wie von MrAss.

(Rechtschreibfehler vorbehalten)


----------



## cryer (25. November 2011)

Ubi hat sich seinen Ruf dank always-on-Launcher und dank vieler eher unterdurchschnittlicher Spiele selbst kaputt gemacht! Wer Qualität liefert, der darf gerne auch jedes Jahr einen neuen Aufguss einer Spielereihe auf den Markt werfen (CoD/MW), wer aber Murks abliefert, der darf sich nicht beklagen, wenn Spieler mangels Demo erstmal testen wollen, ob ein Spiel die Erwartungen erfüllt. 

The Witcher 2 habe ich praktisch sofort bestellt, da war klar, dass es wieder toll wird. Hätte ich Batman Arkham Asylum schon gespielt gehabt, wäre auch Arkham City direkt geordert worden, weil ich den ersten Teil einfach spitze finde. Bestimmte Entwickler-Firmen haben einfach einen guten Ruf. Sie bringen meist gut spielbare, interessante und bugfreie Games, die auf dem PC minimal oder deutlich über der Konsolenfassung sind. Sorry, da spielt ubi nicht im oberen Mittelfeld, denn dort achtet man nur auf die Kohle, die in das Unternehmen fließt, Qualität wird dem Gewinn unter geordnet. Spieler zu melkbaren Zahlern degradiert, die ohne Rechte dem Gewinnstreben von ubisoft unterworfen sind. Die Aussage im Interview bestätigt diese Einschätzung. Arrogant und aggressiv kommt es rüber. Weil eben nicht jeder Spieler sein gutes Geld einem durchschnittlichen Publisher in den Rachen werfen will.


----------



## Rabowke (25. November 2011)

Ich finds bei dieser ganzen Diskussion erstaunlich das immer von "Demos" und "nur mal antesten!" gesprochen wird.

Warum muss man sich ein Spiel sofort zum Release kaufen? Ich habs noch nie verstanden. Das einzige Spiel, was ich sofort gekauft habe war Mass Effect I und Forza 2 für meine 360, Forza 2 eher 'zufällig', der MM hatte Forza 2 bereits Tage vor off. Release im Regal stehen.

Ansonsten les ich immer erst Erfahrungsberichte von Usern, klammer technische Schwierigkeiten zu 99% immer aus & bild mir dann eine Meinung über den Titel. Erst dann les ich "professionelle" Reviews und/oder Videos, wie z.B. von Gametrailers.com o.ä.

Technische Schwierigkeiten hatte ich seit Jahren nicht mehr, mit keinem Titel. Entweder bin ich vom Hardware bzw. Software Gott gesegnet, ich hab nur Glück oder ... nun ja, System ordentlich aufgesetzt & eingerichtet.

Nehmen wir besagtes FarCry2 als Beispiel. Im Vorfeld mag es ja gut geklungen haben, aber bereits Stunden nach Release hat man doch etliche enttäuschte Spieler in Foren erlebt die ihre Meinung niedergeschrieben haben. Auch wenn es euch gg. den Strich geht, lest auch 360 Foren, viele Spiele gibt es legal deutlich vor off. Release ... siehe mein Forza 2. Großartig unterscheiden vom Gameplay etc. tun sich ja nun Konsolenspiele nicht von PC Spielen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich finds bei dieser ganzen Diskussion erstaunlich das immer von "Demos" und "nur mal antesten!" gesprochen wird.
> 
> Warum muss man sich ein Spiel sofort zum Release kaufen? Ich habs noch nie verstanden. Das einzige Spiel, was ich sofort gekauft habe war Mass Effect I und Forza 2 für meine 360, Forza 2 eher 'zufällig', der MM hatte Forza 2 bereits Tage vor off. Release im Regal stehen.
> 
> ...


 
Stimme ich voll und ganz zu. Anders als früher sind Demos heute ja schon eine fast ausgestorbene Spezies, darum bleibt einem ohnehin nichts anderes übrig, als das Echo der Spieler, die schon mit Titel XYZ in Berührung gekommen sind, zu erhören und sich durch andere Quellen zu informieren. Tests alleine reichen mir nicht aus, da schau ich dann doch lieber noch in Diskussionsforen, sachliche Käuferwertungen (u.a. bei Amazon) und das eine oder andere Gameplay-Video rein, falls ich mich mal mit der Kaufentscheidung etwas schwer tu.

Nachträglich Ärger über schlechte Spiele kompensier ich ohnehin damit, dass ich fast nie den Vollpreis dafür zahle und lieber ein paar Monate abwarte, bis der Preis um 50% oder mehr gefallen ist. Die einzigen Vollpreis-Titel der letzten 5 Jahre waren für mich "Dead Space 1 + 2", und selbst da habe ich nur bei besonderen Aktionsvorteilen zugeschlagen. Vergleichen lohnt sich immer !


----------



## simba572 (25. November 2011)

das update erinnert mich an himym, die hacken sachen.

''es gibt noch keine version ''
..
..
''noch nicht.''



ubisoft braucht sowieso kein mensch. ich wüsste nicht mal was mein letztes ubisoft game war? *gähnn*


----------



## Sheggo (25. November 2011)

also in meinem Bekanntenkreis haben viele eine 360. und KEINER davon hat nur Originalspiele! auf Konsolen "Raubkopieren" ist doch viel einfacher, weil es die ganzen DRM Maßnahmen mit Onlineaktivierung etc (noch) nicht gibt...

zum Spiel: ich bin am PC weder bereit, die UBI DRM Geschichten mitzumachen, noch eine billig portierte Konsolengrütze zu zocken. Daher werde ich das Spiel höchstens auf meiner 360 zocken, nicht aber auf dem PC

einige Publisher haben vorausgesagt, dass der PC Spielemarkt aussterben wird und ich fürchte, sie haben recht. fragt sich nur aus welchen Gründen...


----------



## billy336 (25. November 2011)

ka obs der wahre grund ist, aber dass raubkopierer zumindest dazu beitragen, dass es keine pc-version gibt ist fakt. erst lachen sie alle und freuen sich dass ubilauncher geknackt wurde, jetzt heulen sie rum, dass ubisoft keine pc-games mehr released. ich kann nur den kopf schütteln...


----------



## weisauchnicht (25. November 2011)

Fakt ist nur die Dummheit der Masse!


----------



## Sheggo (25. November 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> ka obs der wahre grund ist, aber dass raubkopierer zumindest dazu beitragen, dass es keine pc-version gibt ist fakt. erst lachen sie alle und freuen sich dass ubilauncher geknackt wurde, jetzt heulen sie rum, dass ubisoft keine pc-games mehr released. ich kann nur den kopf schütteln...


 ich denke, wenn Publisher ehrlicher, offener und fairer mit ihren KUNDEN (keine Melkkühe) umgehen würden, wäre es für manche Raubkopierer auch nicht mehr so erstrebenswert, den Publishern durch hacken und cracken eine reinzudrücken.

beide Seiten arbeiten mittlerweile mit schmutzigen Tricks energischst gegeneinander, das kann nicht funktionieren! wir wollen gute Spiele, unkomplizierte und sichere Plattformen und die Publisher und Entwickler wollen Geld verdienen. auf einer Basis des Miteinanders würde man wohl deutlich weiterkommen *peace*


----------



## KabraxisObliv (25. November 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> ka obs der wahre grund ist, aber dass raubkopierer zumindest dazu beitragen, dass es keine pc-version gibt ist fakt. erst lachen sie alle und freuen sich dass ubilauncher geknackt wurde, jetzt heulen sie rum, dass ubisoft keine pc-games mehr released. ich kann nur den kopf schütteln...


 
Mit Sicherheit hat Ubisoft ein Problem mit Raubkopierern. Vermutlich sogar ein großes. Aber das haben die anderen großen Publisher auch. Ubisoft führte den Ubilauncher ein und das verärgerte mich. Ich kaufe meine Spiele ehrlich, habe bisher nur ein einziges, das diesen Schund erfordert (und das aus Unwissenheit). Dass der Ubilauncher geknackt wurde, war von vorneherein klar. Ubisoft hat damit vermutlich, so sehe ich das, nur potenzielle Kunden abgeschreckt, anstatt mehr zu gewinnen.
Denn die Raubkopierer kopieren fleißig weiter und umgehen den Ubilauncher, während die ehrlichen Käufer den Launcher nutzen müssen und das ist irgendwo nicht so ganz fair. Meiner Meinung nach hat sich Ubisoft damit selbst ins Knie geschossen und womöglich noch mehr Raubkopien gegen die Firma heraufbeschworen.

Jetzt rudert Ubisoft ja schon wieder zurück - immer mehr Spiele kommen wieder ohne den Ubilauncher. Halte ich für sehr vernünftig. 
Wie dem auch sei: Ich bekomme jetzt (wahrscheinlich) zwei Spiele, die ich mir vermutlich gekauft hätte (I Am Alive und Ghost Recon: Future Soldier) nicht auf dem PC zu spielen (das heißt für mich "gar nicht", da ich kein Konsolen besitze) und das aus Ubisoft Angst vor Raubkopien. Worauf ich hinaus will: Ich werde jetzt von Ubisoft mal wieder bestraft, ohne irgendetwas falsch gemacht zu haben. Das verärgert mich und ich gebe dem Ubilauncher dafür Mitschuld (wegen diesem habe ich auch schon auf andere Ubi-Titel verzichtet).

Und das gute Spiele sich auch hervorragend auf dem PC verkaufen beweisen doch beispielsweise Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim oder The Witcher 2. Würden die Preise stimmen, würden sich sicherlich auch kleinere (Ubisoft-)Titel wie From Dust besser verkaufen. Hätte ich mir auch gekauft, mein Interesse war groß. Aber irgendwie stimmten die 15€ für 5 Stunden Spielzeit dann nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (25. November 2011)

Sheggo schrieb:


> ich denke, wenn Publisher ehrlicher, offener und fairer mit ihren KUNDEN (keine Melkkühe) umgehen würden, wäre es für manche Raubkopierer auch nicht mehr so erstrebenswert, den Publishern durch hacken und cracken eine reinzudrücken.


Seh ich anders.

PC Spiele sind nicht teurer geworden in den letzten 15 Jahren, im Gegenteil. Natürlich würde ich es auch begrüßen ein PC Spiel für 30 oder gar 20 EUR erwerben zu können, nur muss es sich auch wirtschaftlich rechnen. Schon jetzt sind die VKZ, selbst wenn man die Steamverkäufe optimistisch schätzt, schlechter als bei 360 und PS3.

Dazu kommt, und damit schließt sich der Kreis, dass für den typischen Raubkopierer wohl auch 20 EUR pro Spiel noch deutlich zu teuer wären. 20 EUR sind immer noch mehr als 0 EUR & Gründe pro Kopieren werden sich immer finden lassen. 

Theoretisch müsste ein Entwickler wirklich mal die Eier in der Hose haben und eine 0% DRM Strategie fahren ... und das über einen längeren Zeitraum, sagen wir zwei oder drei Jahre. Ein Spiel ohne DRM auf den Markt werfen reicht nicht um die 'will ich kostenlos!'-Generation überhaupt zu erreichen bzw. auch nur ansatzweise zum Nachdenken zu bewegen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. November 2011)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Und das gute Spiele sich auch hervorragend auf dem PC verkaufen beweisen doch beispielsweise Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim oder The Witcher 2. Würden die Preise stimmen, würden sich sicherlich auch kleinere (Ubisoft-)Titel wie From Dust besser verkaufen. Hätte ich mir auch gekauft, mein Interesse war groß. Aber irgendwie stimmten die 15€ für 5 Stunden Spielzeit dann nicht.



15€ für 5 Stunden ist ja noch human, da gibt es Schlimmeres, wie Modern Warfare 3, welches für die gleiche Spielzeit gleichmal den dreifachen Betrag verlangt !


----------



## Sheggo (25. November 2011)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Würden die Preise stimmen, würden sich sicherlich auch kleinere (Ubisoft-)Titel wie From Dust besser verkaufen. Hätte ich mir auch gekauft, mein Interesse war groß. Aber irgendwie stimmten die 15€ für 5 Stunden Spielzeit dann nicht.


 15€ fü 5h finde ich sehr sehr ok. Kino kostet 8-12 € für 1,5-2 h
manche Shooter kosten das drei- oder vierfache und bieten nicht mehr (jaja MP...). ansonsten stimme ich dir zu


----------



## Sheggo (25. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Seh ich anders.
> 
> PC Spiele sind nicht teurer geworden in den letzten 15 Jahren, im Gegenteil. Natürlich würde ich es auch begrüßen ein PC Spiel für 30 oder gar 20 EUR erwerben zu können, nur muss es sich auch wirtschaftlich rechnen. Schon jetzt sind die VKZ, selbst wenn man die Steamverkäufe optimistisch schätzt, schlechter als bei 360 und PS3.
> 
> ...


ich rede aber nicht vom Preis, sondern vom Umgang. Fast jeder Publisher nutzt mittlerweile third-party-Tools, um Kunden auf Dauer zu binden. sowas gibts in anderen Bereichen auch und nennt sich bspw. Payback (mache ich auch nicht mit)
Natürlich bieten sie auch den "Service", dass man immer mit neuesten Updates versorgt wird und mit Freunden Chatten kann und was weiß ich nicht alles. Aber was ist denn mit Leuten (wie mir), die abends um 18-19Uhr von der Arbeit kommen, und einfach mal in Ruhe, Offline, ohne Kontakte und ohne Patchen eine Stunde zocken wollen?
Ich wäre gerne bereit 50€ für Spiele wie Fallout (3 / NV), Anno2070, TES5, etc zu bezahlen, wenn ich damit nicht gleichzeitig Verpflichtungen eingehen würde.

gute 0% DRM Spiele würde ich sofort kaufen. sehr gute UBI-Launcher, Steam oder Origin Spiele nicht


----------



## Rabowke (25. November 2011)

Sheggo schrieb:


> ich rede aber nicht vom Preis[...]


War mir klar, nur hängt das alles zusammen. Gäbe es keine Raubkopien bzw. keine Möglichkeit einen 'humanen' Schutz zu umgehen, gäbe es auch keine Gängelung im Sinne von DRM, Aktivierungslimits, Always-On etc.

Aus diesem Grund hab ich einen niedrigen Preis in die Runde geworfen in Verbindung mit einem 'mutigen' Publisher. Niedriger Preis, keine DRM Gängelung ( damit mein ich Steam, UbiLauncher, Origin etc.pp. ) ... leg als Boni noch ein gedrucktes Handbuch bei & schon würdest du den Umgang des Publishers mit seinen Kunden als Vorbildlich bezeichnen. 

Bezüglich deiner Frage: darum hat ein Kumpel von mir eine 360. Genau aus dem Grund, wobei er natürlich auch viele XBL Buddys hat & mit denen Coop spielt etc.pp. ... aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. November 2011)

Sheggo schrieb:


> ich rede aber nicht vom Preis, sondern vom Umgang. Fast jeder Publisher nutzt mittlerweile third-party-Tools, um Kunden auf Dauer zu binden. sowas gibts in anderen Bereichen auch und nennt sich bspw. Payback (mache ich auch nicht mit)
> Natürlich bieten sie auch den "Service", dass man immer mit neuesten Updates versorgt wird und mit Freunden Chatten kann und was weiß ich nicht alles. Aber was ist denn mit Leuten (wie mir), die abends um 18-19Uhr von der Arbeit kommen, und einfach mal in Ruhe, Offline, ohne Kontakte und ohne Patchen eine Stunde zocken wollen?
> Ich wäre gerne bereit 50€ für Spiele wie Fallout (3 / NV), Anno2070, TES5, etc zu bezahlen, wenn ich damit nicht gleichzeitig Verpflichtungen eingehen würde.
> 
> gute 0% DRM Spiele würde ich sofort kaufen. sehr gute UBI-Launcher, Steam oder Origin Spiele nicht


 
Der Umfang eines Spiels ist aber stark genre-abhängig. Klar, nichts kann mit der Spieldauer und der Langzeitmotivation eines (guten) RPGs oder Wirtschaftsspiels aufnehmen (sofern man eine Schwäche dafür hat, ich persönlich habe die nicht), aber schaue ich mir z.B. ein Asassins Creed an, das locker 30 Stunden Spielzeit bietet, ist das für Action-Adventures schon enorm. Da waren frühere Tomb Raider oder Prince of Persia-Teile gerade mal halb so lang.

Ich denke hier muss man wirklich nach Genren trennen, sonst ergeben diese vermischten Vergleiche keinen Sinn.


----------



## Atuan (25. November 2011)

Ubisoft ist auch ein schräger Verein... Bringen ihre Spiele auf Konsole raus und setzen dann so wenig Leute wie möglich hin, um ihre absoluten Toptitel (Assassin's Creed) so billig wie möglich auf den PC zu bringen, wo sie dann Monate nach Konsolen-Release, mit den krassesten Kopierschutzmaßnahmen die man zur Zeit auf dem PC hat, herauskommen. Und dann wundert man sich, wenn der PC-Absatz nicht läuft?

Nichts gegen Kopierschutz. Ich kann verstehen, dass die Publisher keine Lust haben, dass PC-Spiele im Freundeskreis herumgereicht und auf jedem Rechner installiert werden. Als ich noch zur Schule ging, war es normal, dass man sich von nem Kumpel mal eben die CD geborgt hat, um daheim das Spiel zu installieren. Hey, wir waren Kinder, da denkt man sich nichts bei... Da *muss* man also Maßnahmen ergreifen, um sowas zu verhindern. Da hat jeder Publisher mein vollstes Verständnis. Aber Ubisoft... Die übertreiben es!

Ein simpler Disc-Check bei Spielstart und ein Kopierschutz für den Datenträger, reicht vollkommen aus. Den ehrlichen Käufer stört es nicht und der kleine Thomas aus der 7b wird das nicht knacken können. Somit können auch nicht alle seine Freunde gleichzeitig sein Spiel spielen. Sie müssten sich also den Crack aus dem Netz laden. Und die Hacker knacken eh alles... Justin, Malte und Basti (ebenfalls aus der 7b) werden sich nicht drum kümmern, wie nun der Kopierschutz hieß, den der liebe Hacker da entfernt hat.


----------



## Fresh1981 (25. November 2011)

Ach Leute anfangs hatte es mich geärgert das ich mir keine UbiSoft games mehr kaufen kann da diser Verein nichts für seine Kunden tut aussers Sie zu belügen siehe nur "From Dust" oder jetzt eben "Im Alive"!
Wer noch was von Ubisoft kauft hat selbst Schuld!Habe alles von Ubisoft entsorgt!


----------



## MisterSmith (25. November 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ...
> Theoretisch müsste ein Entwickler wirklich  mal die Eier in der Hose haben und eine 0% DRM Strategie fahren ... und  das über einen längeren Zeitraum, sagen wir zwei oder drei Jahre. Ein  Spiel ohne DRM auf den Markt werfen reicht nicht um die 'will ich  kostenlos!'-Generation überhaupt zu erreichen bzw. auch nur ansatzweise  zum Nachdenken zu bewegen.


 Zum Teil trifft das auf die  Entwickler von The Witcher zu. Bei beiden Teilen haben die den  Kopierschutz nach einer gewissen Zeit per Patch entfernt.
Und ich bezweifle dass es eine Generationsfrage ist. Bei C64, Amiga usw.,  was damals in Massen kopiert wurde...

Das größte Problem sehe ich bei den vielen Portierungen, nämlich dass  diese nicht an den PC (Maussteuerung) angepasst werden. Und das wird für  mich auch neben der DRM-Gängelung einer der Gründe sein, weshalb ich in  absehbarer Zeit auf Konsole umsteige.

Dann werde ich eben auf Ego-Shooter und Strategiespiele verzichten  müssen. Ich hatte mal bei einem Kumpel CoD auf einer Konsole gespielt,  werde nie begreifen wie man das gut finden kann.
Da kam bei mir permanent das Gefühl auf einen Roboter zu steuern; hoch,  runter, links, rechts ,links, Feuer. *schüttel*

Ich vermute viele die behaupten, es sei eine reine Sache der Gewöhnung,  haben noch nie mit einer wirklich guten und optimal eingestellten Maus  gespielt.

Und Spiele für den PC werden niemals aussterben, der Markt dafür ist ja  im Moment wohl sogar auch wieder am wachsen. Allerdings wird dieser meiner Meinung nach nicht mal annähernd so Groß wie der bei den Spielen  für Konsolen werden können, solange die Nachteile so eklatant sind.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. November 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das größte Problem sehe ich bei den vielen Portierungen, nämlich dass  diese nicht an den PC (Maussteuerung) angepasst werden. Und das wird für  mich auch neben der DRM-Gängelung einer der Gründe sein, weshalb ich in  absehbarer Zeit auf Konsole umsteige.



Was aber auch nicht das Richtige ist, weil da unterstützt du sie ja noch bei ihren Machenschaften. Wenn du wirklich lieber am PC spielst, dann verzichte einfach komplett dann auf diese Spiele, wenn sie für dich nicht in Ordnung sind. Wenn sie dann nämlich über Konsolenkäufe trotzdem das Geld von Dir kriegen, werden sie auch nichts ändern und juckt sie dann noch weniger


----------



## Ronni312 (25. November 2011)

Würde sowas nicht irgendwie funzen? Passt auf.

Der Spieler kauft ein Spiel, installiert es @ Home, er kann es aber nicht starten weil er kein PCSpielStart-.exe hat, die er auch nicht bekommen würde. Diese ".exe" liegt auf einem Server der Publisher. Nur von dort aus würde sich das Spiel starten lassen, in dem man sich mit einem Acc. vebindet und dann den Key usw. eingibt.


Okay wäre vllt auch DRM höchster Maße.. aber die Raubkopierer hätten denk ich mal ein Problem.


----------



## Sheggo (25. November 2011)

Ronni312 schrieb:


> Würde sowas nicht irgendwie funzen? Passt auf.
> 
> Der Spieler kauft ein Spiel, installiert es @ Home, er kann es aber nicht starten weil er kein PCSpielStart-.exe hat, die er auch nicht bekommen würde. Diese ".exe" liegt auf einem Server der Publisher. Nur von dort aus würde sich das Spiel starten lassen, in dem man sich mit einem Acc. vebindet und dann den Key usw. eingibt.
> 
> ...


 dann müsstest du auch eine Server-Infrastruktur schaffen mit 100% Erreichbarkeit und Kapazitäten für Millionen Spieler gleichzeitig. Server OFF --> nix mit spielen

Weiterhin wäre es nicht das Problem für gewisse Gruppen, eine Offline-EXE zu bauen. Starcraft 2 wurde ja auch irgendwann geknackt, und da kommt ja ne Menge von den Servern.

Der beste Kopierschutz ist Qualität!


----------



## MisterSmith (25. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was aber auch nicht das Richtige ist, weil da unterstützt du sie ja noch bei ihren Machenschaften. Wenn du wirklich lieber am PC spielst, dann verzichte einfach komplett dann auf diese Spiele, wenn sie für dich nicht in Ordnung sind. Wenn sie dann nämlich über Konsolenkäufe trotzdem das Geld von Dir kriegen, werden sie auch nichts ändern und juckt sie dann noch weniger


Ich denke es ist für die Industrie nur eine reine Kosten/Nutzen Abwägung. Solange wie PC-Spieler diese portierten Spiele in Kauf nehmen, werden sie auch nichts daran ändern.
Und ich sehe nicht mal Ansatzweise, dass sich in den nächsten Jahren da etwas tun wird. Denn wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, ist der Markt für PC-Spiele wieder am wachsen.

Edit: Und selbst wenn ich indirekt dazu beitrage. Ich habe seit Anfang an bis jetzt auf alle Spiele, bis auf ein einziges, mit sämtlichen Onlineaktivierungen verzichtet. Mir kann man zumindest in dieser Hinsicht denke ich mal nicht sehr viel vorwerfen.


----------



## billy336 (25. November 2011)

ich finde es schlimm das ehrliche käufer, wie ich es seid ein paar jahren bin, in richtung cloud bzw. online stream gezwungen werden, weil raubkopierer damit prahlen wollen, dass sie jeden noch so harten kopierschutz knacken können. Ich möchte meine spiele ehrlich kaufen, verlange dafür auch support und menschliche drm-zustände. zudem unterstütze ich PROGRAMIERER (nicht unbedingt publisher) gerne für ein gutes spiel. Die raubkopier szene bringt da vieles aus dem gleichgewicht, was ich mir als ehrlicher käufer und hobby-pc-spieler wünsche. Ich finde games wie assassins creed toll und ich will ungern auf einen weitere teil verzichten müssen, weil irgendwelche kiddies, die meinen die großen sparfüchse zu sein, das spiel umsonst eine woche vor release spielen können. publisher und crackergruppen führen seid jahren einen krieg bei dem die ehrlichen käufer (u.a. ich) die schüsse von beiden seiten abbekommen. jetzt sind wir schon so weit, dass man denk der publisher mit furchtbaren drm-maßnahmen geplagt wird, die nichts als ärger bringen und dank der cracker weniger pc-games titel released werden. danke an beide seiten^^


----------



## wurzn (25. November 2011)

lieber für konsole entwickeln. glaub des is einfach einfacher da erwartet man nimmer so viel. 

ubisoft baut seit jahren nur bockmist. is doch so. und die wundern sich? die sollen froh sein das den dreck überhaupt wer spielen möchte.
im ernst, damit miese verkaufszahlen zu rechtfertigen, is dochn witz. total unlogisch. woher nehmen die zahlen, die das belegen? nur weil der pc spieler ihren dreck weder kaufen, noch spielen mag.

die sollen lieber mal gucken wie es valve macht, anstatt die letzten käufer auch noch zu verprellen.


----------



## billy336 (25. November 2011)

das "update" macht hoffnungen. natürlich ist es für entwickler gut ihr game auf möglichst vielen plattformen zu veröffentlichen und was kostet eine pc-portierung schon großartig, außer, dass sie nebenher ein paar pennies mehr einstreichen und coop-partner wie ati/nvidia amd/intel zufrieden stellen...


----------



## der-jan (26. November 2011)

Spaark schrieb:


> Genau der böse PC. Auf den Konsolen gibt es sowas natürlich nicht *hust*


ist wie beim fussball - wenn eine mannschaft 5 spiele mit 0 zu 3 verliert schaut jeder auf den tormann und sagt dort liegt das problem 
wenn ne mannschafft 5 spiele mit je 6 zu 3 gewinnt, dann schaut keiner so genau auf das "gegentorproblem"

auf konsole gibt es raubkopien aber auch genügend leute die kaufen, beim pc fehlen die kaufenden leute


----------



## rohan123 (26. November 2011)

Frag mich nur für was dann diese dämlich Onlienknebelungen - wenn`s imme rnoch nicht reicht. Die dienen nur zur Überwachugn des Spieler - hm?


----------



## boober72 (28. November 2011)

Tja... Ubisoft... 

Der Spielemarkt ist zu groß und zu bunt als das mir ein Ubisoft fehlen würde.

Das ein Unternehmen seine Gewinne stetig steigern will ist ok, aber nicht mit solchen an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Argumenten. Wenn die Produktionen zu teuer geworden sind, liegt das nicht an den Kunden und "Raubkopien", sondern allein an denen die sich rundrum die Taschen stopfen und im schlimmsten Fall an den Produkten.

Meinetwegen können die ihren Laden zu machen.

Wenn ich mir diesen Mist durchlese, verspüre ich Lust direkt nen 10er Pack Minecrafts zu kaufen... bei solchen kleinen Firmen scheint mein Geld besser aufgehoben und angelegt zu sein...


----------



## Rabowke (28. November 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> auf konsole gibt es raubkopien aber auch genügend leute die kaufen, beim pc fehlen die kaufenden leute


... genau das. Aber dieser Punkt scheint von vielen ausgeblendet zu werden, lieber betont man 3x das es auf Konsolen auch Raubkopien gibt.


----------



## boober72 (28. November 2011)

der-jan schrieb:


> ist wie beim fussball - wenn eine mannschaft 5 spiele mit 0 zu 3 verliert schaut jeder auf den tormann und sagt dort liegt das problem
> wenn ne mannschafft 5 spiele mit je 6 zu 3 gewinnt, dann schaut keiner so genau auf das "gegentorproblem"
> 
> auf konsole gibt es raubkopien aber auch genügend leute die kaufen, beim pc fehlen die kaufenden leute


 
Ist das nun "Hören-sagen" oder einfach bloß nachgeplappert?
Wie will man ermitteln wieviele Leute ein Spiel überhaupt spielen würden, wenn sie es nicht "ziehen" könnten?
Dann würden nur die Käufer bleiben und es wären sicherlich nicht viel mehr...

Für mich ist das Augenwischerei und und eine riesen Sauerei, denn ich gehöre zu den kaufenden PC Spielern...
Allerdings schon länger nichts mehr von Ubisoft und die Gründe liegen auf der Hand. Die Titel waren nicht spannend genug um deren Maßnahmen zu tolerieren und durch kauf auch noch als "gut und ok" zu bestätigen...

Allein weil Du eingestehst das es auf Konsolen ebenso Raubkopien gibt, werden die Argumente schon absurt...
Der einzige Grund auf PC Fassungen zu verzichten ist reine Kostenersparnis... Sie können es sich nicht mehr leisten!


----------



## Rabowke (28. November 2011)

boober72 schrieb:


> Ist das nun "Hören-sagen" oder einfach bloß nachgeplappert?


Also für jemanden der selbst keine Argumente bringt sind solche 'Unterstellungen' schon starker Tobak.



> Wie will man ermitteln wieviele Leute ein Spiel überhaupt spielen würden, wenn sie es nicht "ziehen" könnten?
> Dann würden nur die Käufer bleiben und es wären sicherlich nicht viel mehr...


... und genau darin liegt das Problem. 

Bei Entwicklern & Publishern sitzen keine Konsolenfanboys, sondern es wird ermittelt auf welcher Plattform setzen wir die meisten Spiele ab. Diese Plattform ist dann im Fokus.

Es mag dich jetzt vllt. traurig stimmen, aber seit einiger Zeit ist das nunmal die Konsole, egal ob PS3 oder Xbox360.



> Für mich ist das Augenwischerei und und eine riesen Sauerei, denn ich gehöre zu den kaufenden PC Spielern...
> Allerdings schon länger nichts mehr von Ubisoft und die Gründe liegen auf der Hand. Die Titel waren nicht spannend genug um deren Maßnahmen zu tolerieren und durch kauf auch noch als "gut und ok" zu bestätigen...


... und aus dem Grund spielen nicht wenige ehemalige PC'ler jetzt auf Konsole. Kein DRM im Sinne von Aktivierungslimits, Kopierschutz, Always-On etc.pp. ... nichts. Ich kann mein Spiel einem Kumpel geben etc. ... bei welchen PC Spielen kannst du das heutzutage noch?



> Allein weil Du eingestehst das es auf Konsolen ebenso Raubkopien gibt, werden die Argumente schon absurt...


Pardon, aber das ist eine dumme Aussage. Dumm desshalb, weil es selbstverständlich auf jeder Plattform Raubkopierer gibt, wie hoch diese Quote ist lässt sich wohl nicht ermitteln, also nimmt man verlässliche Zahlen: die Verkaufszahlen. Die sind selbst bei optimistischen Schätzungen bei Multiplattformtitel auf Konsolen meist deutlich höher ... dafür gibts genug Quellen im Internet, bevor du wieder wie im Eingangssatz dich im Ton vergreifst. 



> Der einzige Grund auf PC Fassungen zu verzichten ist reine Kostenersparnis... Sie können es sich nicht mehr leisten!


Keine Arme keine Kekse ... 

Das Kostenargument find ich persönlich lächerlich. PC Spiele sind im letzten Jahrzehnt nicht im Preis gestiegen, ganz im Gegenteil. Wenn ich mir Rebel Assault & Monkey Island I von meinem Taschengeld damals kaufen konnte, dann können das 'Jugendliche', wohl primär die Zielgruppe die wenig Geld hat, auch. 

Wenn nicht, auch hier gibts ein einfaches Rezept: warten. Sei es nun auf Preisreduzierungen, die wirklich schnell kommen, oder eben so lange, bis man das Geld zusammen hat.

Bitte erzähl mir jetzt nichts vom Pferd diesbzgl., Spiele sind ein allg. Gut! Sind sie nicht, es sind Luxusgüter. Niemand braucht Spiele, schon garnicht zum Vollpreis und zum Release. Wer kann, der kauft ... wer nicht kann, der wartet oder verzichtet.


----------

